# Col. (ret'd) Francis (Frank) Bayne, OMM CD, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2019)

Worked for this guy back in the day -- a good man.

From his obit (also attached if link doesn't work for you):


> The consummate Officer and Gentleman ‘departed the fix’ April 7, 2019.
> 
> Frank was a 49-year veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces who rose through the ranks from BOY soldier to Colonel. He was extremely proud of his service and encouraged all veterans to be proud of theirs. He served 14 months in Korea with the 81st Field RCA and 4 RCHA. He understood PTSD. His wings were ARMY WINGS. His life in the air began November 11, 1959 on a Chipmunk in Centralia. He flew L-19s as an Air OP Officer with the military and Cessnas for 17 years as an instructor at Confederation College Thunder Bay. His last flight in a light aircraft was September 2017 in an L-19 he had first flown in March 1960. In his words “a sentimental journey”. He was a Gunner, helicopter pilot, base safety officer, reservist, 55+ year member of the Royal Canadian Legion. His presence will be missed by KVA Unit 13, 11th Field Regiment Senate, NAFR and Masons. He canvassed for Cancer, barbequed sausages at fund raisers and supported the growth of young officers through 1ABA*. He travelled to all 10 provinces and 3 territories. His favourite vacation destinations were Nova Scotia, Scotland, New Zealand and OZ, as much for what each has to offer as for the friends and family he visited. He signed his organ donor card and had 8 years remaining on his 10-year passport! He was a mentor and friend. If you met him, you will remember him.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbdullahD (10 Apr 2019)

May he rest in peace

Abdullah


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Apr 2019)

I had the honour and pleasure to have worked for "Fronk" at the RCSA in Shilo the first year after I graduated from the IG Course. He called me into his office, told me that our M109s were arriving and I was to set up the M109 section, get my team up to speed and start running courses in three weeks. "Any questions?" And away I went on one of the best experiences of my life and career.

He had a reputation as a stern taskmaster, but after the third time he found me at work after 1730, he left me alone. And one last thing, I have always remembered that he went out of his way to call on my parents in Ridgeway to tell them what a fine officer I was. Dang allergies are acting up.

Good Shooting, Stand Easy, or as we used to write it on our sigs pads - GSSE.


----------



## FJAG (10 Apr 2019)

I briefly knew Frank when I was first posted to the School of Artillery in 1969 as a cadet on my basic artillery officer training. At the time he was the Chief Instructor for the School and was a figure held in considerable awe by all of us lowly cadets who avoided his presence at all costs. All, that is, except one of our company who managed to ingratiate himself into his family sufficiently to marry one of his daughters.

The last time I was fortunate to be in his company was the following year when I was posted to the Third and Frank, by now with the Combat Arms School, came down to instruct on the last Artillery Air OP Section Commander's course (All its graduates soon converted from L19 to LOHs and joined the Air Force). Frank had a boisterous outgoing personality and bore much of the responsibility for the "infamous" graduation dinner/dining in held with 3 RCHA that resulted in large volumes of flying food and the destruction of untold quantities of crested stemware all of which earned the wrath of our CO who had little demonstrable sense of humour.

I think Frank was one of a dying breed. He came from a time when the artillery was a large and vibrant organization where the people had high standards and worked hard and partied just as hard. There were very few afterwards who had earned the reputation that he had.

GSSE

 :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2019)

Here's his obit @ the funeral home in case you want to share a condolence directly with the family.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Apr 2019)

I have to tell this one as Frank Bayne had a wild sense of humour and little time for the little green people that began to surface in the early days of our unified force. Saving money was the flavour of the week in the era of blind faith in management's ability to solve all the issues facing us. So Frank with a couple of cohorts came up with something called the Dependent Reassignment Program. How this worked was that, for example, a Sergeant was being posted to Borden. The computer noted that he had a wife and two kids, a boy aged 11 and a girl aged 8. The computer would find him a family of similar profile at Borden. Come move date he would leave his old family behind and move in with the new family in Borden. The savings in move costs would be enormous, considering how many families moved every APS.

It was disconcerting to see how many senior people fell for this one, and actually thought it made good policy sense.


----------



## dimsum (11 Apr 2019)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I have to tell this one as Frank Bayne had a wild sense of humour and little time for the little green people that began to surface in the early days of our unified force. Saving money was the flavour of the week in the era of blind faith in management's ability to solve all the issues facing us. So Frank with a couple of cohorts came up with something called the Dependent Reassignment Program. How this worked was that, for example, a Sergeant was being posted to Borden. The computer noted that he had a wife and two kids, a boy aged 11 and a girl aged 8. The computer would find him a family of similar profile at Borden. Come move date he would leave his old family behind and move in with the new family in Borden. The savings in move costs would be enormous, considering how many families moved every APS.
> 
> It was disconcerting to see how many senior people fell for this one, and actually thought it made good policy sense.



If that isn't something read in his wake (or similar), it should be.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Apr 2019)

Dependant Reassignment Program.  I laughed more than I should have after reading that.

This is gold!  I feel like dropping just enough of this story into “The  Facebook” to get people spinning.

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2019)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I feel like dropping just enough of this story into “The  Facebook” to get people spinning.


Shame nobody from Duffle Blog trolls here (that we know of, anyway)


----------

